# Metal Halide for 29g Biocube



## mlgLunchbox (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if Oceanic makes a MH light fixture for their 29g Biocube. I do not have the Biocube HQI so im looking to upgrade to get MH. My LFS told me that Oceanic makes a MH fixture for the Biocube but I can not find it anywhere online after some searching. Has anyone heard of a MH fixture by Oceanic? If not, what MH fixture would work well with my 29g Biocube?


----------

